# Easter torture



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I was pretty brutal with last years Halloween pictures for Joe.
But as all holidays approach, it gets worse.

This will be his Easter outfit. I have to go out and get pictures taken with him in this for the Easter card this year.
Is he to young to torture this way?
This is just a picture of the costume he will be wearing.


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

Too cute : )


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I thought about using photo pro and inserting Joe's face, but decided I would wait for the picture.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I tortured my boys the same way FE. Just do it!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Awww... He's such a cutie!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hauntiholik said:


> I tortured my boys the same way FE. Just do it!


Well, I guess this makes us..normal after all! lol

How old are your boys now?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

BooGirl666 said:


> Awww... He's such a cutie!!!


This isn't my kid, this is just a photo of the costume....
My kid looks like me, poor kid!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Wait till FE gets really old and has to be put in a home. His son will get even. Oh, yes, he will.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Oh man he's gonna hate you when he's older


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

FE, kids are remarkably adaptable. He should be able to make it through your parenting just fine. A few scars maybe, but don't we all have some.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I just want to know what color your costume is Jeff?


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Jeff, Im sure he will look so cute in the bunny outfit.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> How old are your boys now?


They are 5 now and I'm keeping a folder of embarrassing pictures to show their prom dates.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Have you thought of replacing the carrot with a skelly hand? If you have multiple shots at the photo sitting I would do one like that just for the shock value for mom.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

or a great big rubber spider. Especially if he does what babies usually do and starts to put it in his mouth; that would be a shot worthy of framing.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*I think Joe is going to look very cute in that bunny costume. I hope you're going to share a picture when they're done (hint, hint) I would love to see.*


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

hehehe.. awwww too cute.. and btw.. I tortured BOTH my kids like this.. still do.. heck..I have pictures of my son wearing a dress when he was little..haha.. yeah..and those nuddie shots i plan on showing those girlfriends and one day wife..hehehehe..yes..it's every parents right to torture them with outfits and then black mail them with them..


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

That will be cute.
But what will be more damaging the bunny outfit or strange peoples underwear hanging from the rafters?


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

He will be fine.
I have a pic of me in a bunny costume also,
only I was about 25.
Dont ask........


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Lost a bet Wyatt?


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

awww adorable. great easter costume. too cute.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Nope, didn't pull any of that on the kids. I'd be watching over my shoulder in the years to come if I were you. He'll be after you with that carrot.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

cute costume. LOL He'll have a blast!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I will post a picture when I get them done.
I might try a few here at the house first.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Only a few months later, but went to pick up the pictures this morning:


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Great Pic, But he is going to kick your behind when he gets big enough to do it.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You are most likely right. But this is only the second holiday torture picture of many to come!!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Does he ever look like you, especially in that first picture. What a cutie! That looks like wedding material to me LOL.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Let's see, next holiday is the 4th....Being Uncle Sam might be cute?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

what a cutey ..
Jeff theres may day, memorial day, mothers day then fathers day
let's see what pics u come up with for these!!
then the 4th
actually any day is a whatever holiday you want for pics and kids


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Thank you.
Good holiday's no doubt. Just have no idea what costumes would work??
Any ideas?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

may day--of course the may pole with the streamers -costume school boy look

mothers and fathers day- tiny little suits

memorial day- army outfit with flag


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


>


Now tell me Joe doesn't look like mini me! LOL


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Tooo cute. FE's mini me for sure!!!!!! I believe you should continue to torture the kid. Get it in now because the tables will turn soon enough and unfortunately you will be the victim!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Joe looks so happy and adorable (not like he's being tortured at all lol). Thanks for sharing the pic FE. He really does look like you.*


----------

